# About.com- The Antispasmodic Bentyl



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Chances are that when you first went to see a doctor about your IBS, they sent you home with a prescription for an antispasmodic. One of the more commonly prescribed antispasmodic medications is Bentyl. This article will answer any questions you may have about Bentyl, including safety, effectiveness and side effects:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

